# men with bellies... because they're pregnant?



## sunandshadow (Aug 16, 2006)

I am curious whether FFAs are usually also into mpreg (male pregnancy stories) or not. I was wondering because I'm am working with a friend to create an mpreg graphic novel, and we're trying to figure out how big our audience is. 

View attachment pregnantguysmall.jpg


----------



## Falling Boy (Aug 16, 2006)

DAMN that picture freaks me out!


----------



## squurp (Aug 16, 2006)

I am a gainer and all, but not into that . ..


----------



## Kizzume (Aug 16, 2006)

Nope, not interested.


----------



## fatkid420 (Aug 16, 2006)

not my cup of tea


----------



## growingman (Aug 16, 2006)

We are not even in the same ball park. I think this is way off target.


----------



## Laina (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok, mpreg squicks me out on a very personal level (I don't want to be pregnant, and I certainly don't want to deal with a pregnant boyfriend *shudder*). I honestly didn't even realize it existed outside of random fanfics...I will cheerfully wish you the best of luck, though. Graphic novels are a massive undertaking, and not one I envy you. (Says the pin-up queen, haha.)


----------



## triton (Aug 16, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> I am curious whether FFAs are usually also into mpreg (male pregnancy stories) or not. I was wondering because I'm am working with a friend to create an mpreg graphic novel, and we're trying to figure out how big our audience is.



LOL - there is not something you see every day. 
The movie Junior - with Arnold Schwarzenegger being a pregnant man did reasonably well at the box office so there is a market for it.


----------



## fishhat (Aug 16, 2006)

Good lord! *puts hands in front of eyes to make it stop*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 16, 2006)

Just when I thought the fetishes here at dims couldn't get any weirder, someone comes along and totally raises the bar.


----------



## missaf (Aug 17, 2006)

Put a pregnant belly on a BHM and we'll talk


----------



## love dubh (Aug 17, 2006)

I just like the look of pregnant bellies.....maybe it's a fascination because I was ridiculously premature?


----------



## lara (Aug 17, 2006)

i never realy understood the male pregnant thing... like i will probably never understand the fat furies you see all over the place... how can a huge dog in human clothes be a turn on? oh well its not as if i am that normal...


----------



## lemmink (Aug 17, 2006)

Heh. I used to read a lot of male-pregnancies stories because I couldn't find any ones about BHMs. Next best thing!

I do like the skinny-boy-with-a-belly look, but I think my aesthetic appreciation stops around the second trimester.


----------



## lara (Aug 17, 2006)

ok i admit, i red a few myself for the same reason... but as soon as 'it' strated kiking ore something els like that i was gone!!


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 18, 2006)

Very interesting. I thought there would be a bigger crossover, but since there isn't there must be some factor I still don't understand about why people find one thing erotic and the other not. Have to do more research.

There will be one guy in the story who will be plump and then pregnant, but he doesn't show up until at least halfway into the story. Maybe I'll post a pic of him when we get around to drawing him.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 18, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> Very interesting. I thought there would be a bigger crossover, but since there isn't there must be some factor I still don't understand about why people find one thing erotic and the other not. Have to do more research.
> 
> There will be one guy in the story who will be plump and then pregnant, but he doesn't show up until at least halfway into the story. Maybe I'll post a pic of him when we get around to drawing him.



I think it doesn't crossover easily because the look of a huge belly (or a pregnant-looking ball belly on a man is very desired by some, but very few fantasize about a pregnancy causing it as it messes with very particular gender and sex dichotomies that few desire to mess with. 

Men being pregnant isn't very male (oh wow that's the statement of the year), but men eating a lot and getting fat can be considered male.

Plus, I think biologically people don't want to think about pregnant men because damn would that child be fucked up.


----------



## Laina (Aug 18, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think it doesn't crossover easily because the look of a huge belly (or a pregnant-looking ball belly on a man is very desired by some, but very few fantasize about a pregnancy causing it as it messes with very particular gender and sex dichotomies that few desire to mess with.
> 
> Men being pregnant isn't very male (oh wow that's the statement of the year), but men eating a lot and getting fat can be considered male.
> 
> Plus, I think biologically people don't want to think about pregnant men because damn would that child be fucked up.



I think you nailed it, at least for me. If I wanted to date a girl, I'd date a girl...since I'm dating a boy, it stands to reason that I want masculinity--to some degree, anyway--and pregnancy would definitely mess with that.

Add my child-freedom to the mix, and there you have it.


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 18, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Plus, I think biologically people don't want to think about pregnant men because damn would that child be fucked up.



I really don't see why - it's not like people remember being born or being babies. If the kid was mistreated because of other people's prejudice that would be their fault, not truly caused by where the kid was gestated. But other than that I agree with you, being pregnant is something of a symbol of femininity so people who are attracted to masculine men wouldn't want to imagine those men being pregnant. Me I like more feminine men, so it makes sense that I would want to see them doing feminine things.


----------



## tankgirl (Aug 19, 2006)

Caca. Icky. Nein. Nyet. NO.
*twitch*
Not physically possible. No.
*squick*


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 2, 2006)

Whenever I hear about mpreg, it just gets me thinking about seahorses.

-Qit


----------



## lemmink (Sep 2, 2006)

Qit el-Remel said:


> Whenever I hear about mpreg, it just gets me thinking about seahorses.
> 
> -Qit



But do you find them hot?


----------



## tankgirl (Sep 2, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> Very interesting. I thought there would be a bigger crossover, but since there isn't there must be some factor I still don't understand about why people find one thing erotic and the other not. Have to do more research.
> 
> There will be one guy in the story who will be plump and then pregnant, but he doesn't show up until at least halfway into the story. Maybe I'll post a pic of him when we get around to drawing him.


 

Think it's this: belly does NOT equal pregnant. And I think most of the preg fetishists hang elseswhere. I dunno. It's a female vs male thing. Women get pregnant, and men can piss anywhere and on anything, kill things without remorse, and other shit. Special abilities for each gender. (This completely discounts acts of transexualism, but were's not talking about that.)
Those abilities should not be crossed or mixed, for the most part.
Females have a uterus. Men don't.
Period.

Far as a sketch or whatever.... *shrug* I'd look. Curiousity's sake. But it still kinda squicks me.
Just warn folk it's mpreg in the title.

PS: If I'm wrong, and that's not most the problem, answer me this: what is? I have some primordial glitch that says this is how it is, but what other reasons are there? Dig deep.


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 2, 2006)

lemmink said:


> But do you find them [seahorses] hot?


That's actually quite an interesting question. I remember thinking seahorses were hot way back when I learned about them in elementary school. I've been into androgyny and against gender stereotypes for as long as I remember, probably because as a tomboy who occasionally got mistaken for a boy I knew that I would flunk by any standard of femininity, and my natural opposite would be a girly boy, so the best world for me would be an androgynous one. I think I like mpreg, hermaphrodite, and similar characters because I have an easier time identifying with them.


----------



## tankgirl (Sep 3, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> (snip)...for as long as I remember, probably because as a tomboy who occasionally got mistaken for a boy I knew that I would flunk by any standard of femininity, and my natural opposite would be a girly boy, so the best world for me would be an androgynous one. I think I like mpreg, hermaphrodite, and similar characters because I have an easier time identifying with them.


 
Hmm. I have that same problem, in a way. Most folk call me sir or a gentleman at first sight. There are a few people I've knocked the fuck out over that. Occasionally. Heh. Both arms for only occasionally. Most of the time. Almost all the time. Some 90% of the time. Since I was about 12 and it hasn't stopped yet. *SIGH*
....I wish I was joking or exaggerating. I really wish.
Speaking of wishing..... Some mad cash, some grass, and the rest of the acreage next to/around mine.
*sigh*
Cept I dun like girly men. My SO has long hair, and that's a personal preference- guys with long hair. Like guys that are on the large side of life. And manly men that do manly things. I like those guys, cause that's the stuff I like doing.
Herms, aphros, trannies.... mpreg... none of that's even remotely close to something I could identify with. Hell. I have a hard enough time putting up with a neighbor of mine. A she that used to be a he named Jill. *twitch*
She's fucking insane.
Interesting how such opposite reactions can occur from a very similar background.


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 4, 2006)

tankgirl said:


> And manly men that do manly things. I like those guys, cause that's the stuff I like doing.


This is probably the difference right here - Other than video games and other games, I mostly like writing, doing art, shopping, cooking, reading, going to museums - not manly things to do at all. And I too like guys who like the same stuff I do, so it makes sense that I prefer guys who are not particularly manly.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Sep 4, 2006)

nope ...not interested in these things


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 5, 2006)

This is not anything I can ignore because I happen to look like a pregnant male. Every day. I can't escape it.

I spent a day at the beach with a Down's Syndrome kid and his family. At one point th kid suddenly grabbed my belly and put his ear to it. When I pulled away, he pointed at my belly with a quizzical look on his face. Everyone laughed for about 5 minutes.

That was almost poignant, but I get the jokes on an almost daily basis. 

"When's it due?"

"Is it twins? Or maybe triplets?"

"I hear it's qunits and they're three months overdue!"

"I can feel it kick!" 

Lots of rubbing, poking, prodding, jiggling. Some of it is even enjoyable. I think some people actually like my belly and use the male pregnancy thing as a joking excuse to have their way with my special erogenous zone.

I have noticed that in the course of one of my famous buffet meals, I progress in my pseudopregnancy. In the early days, I might have gone from first trimester to second trimester over the course of a meal, then it was more like second trimester empty and third trimester full. Today, I go from 12th month with quints to 15th month with quints after a couple of hours at the buffet.

I'm not sure it it's erotic. It's certainly attention getting.


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 5, 2006)

No...

My personal preference isn't either for the 'pregnant look' hard beach ball belly type.

I prefer soft bellies, with rolls... a belly which looks like a water bed and is so soft and delicate and hairless...

Well that's just my preference, I don't mean to offend because all large bellies are something to be proud of but we all have our little preferences :wubu: 

And mine is a large very soft belly, preferably with a matching very large and very soft whole body...

(OK I don't know if it's too naughty to say this - I love all the male body soft but there IS that one bit that I prefer not to be soft....  )


----------



## lemmink (Sep 6, 2006)

And because even science can't get enough mpreg...

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14689392/?GT1=8506


----------



## Amandy (Sep 6, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> I prefer soft bellies, with rolls... a belly which looks like a water bed and is so soft and delicate and hairless...



Ditto, Ditto, DITTO!!!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 7, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> I prefer soft bellies, with rolls...



Like this...? 

View attachment seite_1.JPG


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 8, 2006)

...........cute


----------



## Garfield (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank You, it's my...:wubu:


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Nov 2, 2006)

lemmink said:


> But do you find them hot?


LOL. 

I liked the _Wraeththu_ series. Ditto a certain fourth-season episode of _Futurama_. But...no, I _don't_ have a seahorse fetish.  And mpreg isn't really my thing.

More like I start thinking about seahorses and _snicker_.

-Qit


----------

